
The City of Heroes private server team has released its code - fzeroracer
https://massivelyop.com/2019/04/18/the-city-of-heroes-private-server-team-has-released-its-code-to-the-world-but-not-the-characters/
======
fzeroracer
The gist is that the entire source code for the original City of Heroes game
has leaked out into the wild. This is fairly massive since I can't recall an
incident like this occuring in the MMO world before.

